# Latest addition to my HT



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

Picked up a Toshiba HD-XE1 yesterday, it is the PAL equivalent of the HD-XA2. 
I don't have a HD projector, I bought it for the new generation sound formats, but still noticed substantial improvement in picture quality over my Denon DVD-2200.

I have 5 HD-DVDs, they all have Dolby Digital Plus, no Dolby TrueHD. I own the same titles on SD DVD. I did some audio comparisons with The Bourne Supremacy, I had both sources synched up and used the remote to change inputs.
DD+ is a big improvement from DD, the level of detail was amazing. There is a scene near the start of Bourne Supremacy where they are on a balcony near the sea, there are wind chimes in the background which can't be heard very clearly in the DD mix, they were crystal clear in the DD+ mix.

I should have 300 in TrueHD before the end of the week, can't wait.

Hakka.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Very Nice..

Congrats on the new toy!

JCD


----------



## clubfoot (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm going to hold out a little longer, but very nice


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice one Hakka...Who did you get it from?..and if you don't mind me asking, how much?


----------



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I got it from Klapp AV in Footscray, I've been dealing with them for a few years now. It cost me $1369 (rrp $1599) and came with a free movie (Apollo 13).

Hakka.


----------

